# Schierwater & Lloyd Pocket Watch



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's the second pocket watch that my grandfather has given us... a Schierwater & Lloyd.










Can anyone help advise what sort of pocket watch this is? Some (slightly confusing) stuff on the internet suggests it's actually another Waltham.

There is no case decoration, but in the back we found this...










Gently prising the paper reiterates the date!










I'm not entirely sure how to get to the mechanism on this one, so advice much appreciated!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hi, to get to the mech will be the same as how the back was removed, there should be a little ridge where a case knife (NOT a screwdriver) can be used to hinge the dust cover


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

A very nice heirloom you have there.

As you say it is possible that this is a private label Waltham.

Can you tell us what the marks are inside the case back?

Regards

David


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll have to pop the back tonight, now I know how to get into it!


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Schierwater & Lloyd were for many years the main distributor in UK for Waltham and had the watches sent over as movements only which they cased and sold on under the name Schierwater & Lloyd and also Waltham.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not normally one for romans me, but thats quite nice so it is !


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

The hour hand suggests a half-hunter yet from the photo it appears to be a full hunter. Something not quite right there me thinks. On the second photograph you can clearly see the 'tab' to get to the workings, you might be luck and your thumbnail will pop it open.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd have it and wear it no matter what it says on the dial - - it's "RIGHT" somehow for the period - - you just know it should be stretched gently across a *portly* "westcoat" with a matching Albert and chain!

PS, I've got the portly shape to do it justice if'n you ain't :rofl2: [Must get on the diet again :wallbash:]


----------

